# Can anyone ID this TV show...?



## mbg (Jan 23, 2006)

I friend of mine was telling me about some show he saw on one of our cable channels a couple of days ago. It was late at night, when he's rolled in from the pub, so his details are a bit ropey, but this was what he could remember:

Some kind of 'outer limits' style sci fi show, with some guy piloting a space craft, and some kind of mega-horny android (possibly in a box or case?) is trying to seduce him, but he's had orders not to touch her from his boss (or her father?(same?). He eventually gives in to his urges and her persuasion, and when he arrives at his destination and his actions are discovered, his punishment involves him being turned into some kind of cyborg, or grafted to her, or something.....

He said it was a really good show, but I can't be sure it was even on!! Ha.

Does this ring a bell with anybody...?

Thanks.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Jan 23, 2006)

Hmmm... is he sure it _wasn't_ an episode of the Outer Limits? or even The Twilight Zone?


----------

